# L'antispam de Mail ne marche pas.



## Stegue (23 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis le passage à Yozemite, l'antispam de Mail ne vaut plus rien. J'ai 5 comptes mail et il ne stoppe que les spams d'une seule adresse. (Orange, remarquez, avec eux, y'a du taf) 

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est qu'il n'apprend rien. Je signale un spam aujourd'hui et Mail passera quand-même à côté demain, et ce avec la même adresse d'expéditeur.

J'ai viré quelques fichiers .plist de Mail mais c'est pareil.

Ensuite, j'ai carrément supprimé le dossier Mail de la bibliothèque et ainsi repartir de zéro et c'est toujours pareil.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire et ça me saoule sévère alors si quelqu'un avait une idée...

Merci.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

sauf que tu ne detailles pas quelles plists ou quel dossier Mail

Mail sur OS recents  a des dossiers et fichiers un peu partout dans la bibliotheque d'utilisateur
principalement

-Application Support
-Containers
-Mail
-Preferences



edit
et on rappelle le classique 
en cas d'upgrade avec préservation -migration -conversion de réglages il y a soit des couacs soit des reglages non convertis
et en particulier Mail
( dont les reglages spam)


----------



## Liena (24 Janvier 2015)

Ca, c'est clair : j'ai (je parle au passé) eu ces problèmes liés aux spams : Mail n'apprenait rien, et ce, malgré des tonnes de règles etc.
Et, depuis, j'ai découvert *spamsieve...*
(et ici, le guide)
Et depuis, c'est la belle vie


----------



## Stegue (24 Janvier 2015)

Je ne me rappelle plus quels fichiers .plist j'ai supprimé. J'ai suivi une liste dont je ne retrouve plus la trace.

Mais, est-ce que tu me conseilles de virer tous les .plist de Mail de ces dossiers ?

_-Application Support
-Containers
-Mail
-Preferences_

Je pense en effet, après coup, que c'est lié à la migration depuis la beta de Yosemite. Mais maintenant, quoi faire ? Tout restaurer juste pour ça ?


----------



## pascalformac (24 Janvier 2015)

je ne sais pas quels fichiers sont  utilisés  pour gerer le spam en yosemite
 dans les OS récents précédents c'est entre autres dans les  fichiers   rules dans Mail/V2/MailData, mais y en a peut etre d'autres specifiquement 10.10

et les  règles sont souvent flinguées à upgrade


----------



## guymauve (24 Janvier 2015)

Liena a dit:


> Ca, c'est clair : j'ai (je parle au passé) eu ces problèmes liés aux spams : Mail n'apprenait rien, et ce, malgré des tonnes de règles etc.
> Et, depuis, j'ai découvert *spamsieve...*
> (et ici, le guide)
> Et depuis, c'est la belle vie



Dommage  que ce soit payant. 


Envoyé avec Tapatalk


----------



## Stegue (25 Janvier 2015)

Après recherche, j'ai retrouvé les fichiers supprimés. 

- com.apple.mail-shared.plist car je n'ai pas trouvé de com.apple.mail.plist
- Tout le dossier mail de la bibliothèque

Mais il y a bien une solution avant le formatage de tout le disque quand même ?
OK, j'ai fait l'erreur de migrer, mais je n'ai rien fait de plus que ce qu'autorise Apple. C'est ça la qualité Apple ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Janvier 2015)

Stegue a dit:


> Après recherche, j'ai retrouvé les fichiers supprimés.
> 
> - com.apple.mail-shared.plist car je n'ai pas trouvé de com.apple.mail.plist
> - Tout le dossier mail de la bibliothèque
> ...


la plist ou les plist Mail peuvent se balader ailleurs
ainsi com.apple.mail.plist peut etre acessible via 
/Maison/Bibliotheque/*Containers*/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist
(et on y trouve aussi d'autres plist mail)


----------



## r e m y (25 Janvier 2015)

Moi aussi je cherchais le plist de mail hier... on m'a sympathiquement indiqué que depuis "Lion", il se trouve caché dans
~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist

Par contre, je suis également très déçu de l'évolution des filtres antispam d'Apple.
Sur iCloud, c'est une vrai passoire qui n'apprend RIEN! Nos BALS d'iPhone sont submergées de spam et ça empire de jours en jours.
Seul mon vieux Mac sous SnowLeopard sait faire le ménage tout seul quand je relève mes boites mails

Et ce n'est pas faute de réexpédier journellement des tonnes de spam à Apple sur la boite spam@icloud.com . Je ne sais pas ce qu'ils en font (officiellement c'est pour les aider à améliorer leurs filtres!!)


----------



## Stegue (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai bien trouvé le plist au même endroit sous Yosemite (~/Library/Containers/com.apple.mail/Data/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist)
Je l'ai supprimé ainsi que tout ce que j'ai pu trouvé de ce genre.
J'ai du aller plus loin que la 1ere fois dans le nettoyage puisque même ma barre d'outils dans Mail est revenue à son aspect d'origine.

Mais 48h après, c'est pareil. Mail n'apprend toujours rien, que dalle. Les seuls mails à être détectés comme spam restent les nombreux mails de ma boite Orange.

J'ai réellement un problème ou c'est cet antispam Apple qui est devenu une daube ?


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2015)

comme déjà dit
faut aussi fouiner dans Maildata ( il y a des fichiers "rules",  lle filtrage antispam se fait via...des règles)


----------



## Stegue (27 Janvier 2015)

J'ai viré carrément tout le dossier Mail de la bibliothèque ou il y a dedans, le dossier V2 et encore dedans le dossier Maildata et donc les fichiers rules.

J'ai fait des recherches de fichiers mail et rules et d'après le résultat, j'ai tout supprimé au moins une fois. Je ne sais plus quoi faire.


----------



## pascalformac (27 Janvier 2015)

et les autres dossiers ou fichiers Mail ?
y en a partout
preferences
containers
application support


----------



## Stegue (27 Janvier 2015)

OK, merci. Je viens de faire le tour de tous les dossiers que tu me proposes mais aussi d'autres. Et c'est vrai qu'il y en a partout.
Je viens de configurer mes boites, il ne me reste plus qu'à attendre.
Un bémol tout de même, je viens de me rendre compte que je ne perd jamais mes règles de messagerie.


----------



## pascalformac (28 Janvier 2015)

faudra que tu fouines  le web pour determiner quels fichiers yosemite gerent tes règles (dans yosemite) 
possible que des details aient changé
pendant longtemps c'etaient des fichiers de biblio incluant le mot Rules ( rules = règles)


----------



## Stegue (29 Janvier 2015)

C'est guère mieux et je n'arrive pas à trouver de fichier rules.
Par contre, j'ai peut-être une nouveauté. Mail m'a considéré comme spam un mail d'un autre compte que Orange. Il ne me reste donc que les comptes Gmail qu'il n'arrive plus à filtrer. Il ne serait pas là le problème ? Un Niéme problème avec Gmail ?


----------



## pascalformac (29 Janvier 2015)

exemple de quelques emplacements sur Mavericks
MailData/RulesActiveState.plist
MailData/SyncedRules.plist
/MailData/UnsyncedRules.plist


----------



## Stegue (30 Janvier 2015)

Merci. En effet, je pensais que Spotlight savait trouver des fichiers contenant les lettres rules.
Donc, je les ai bien trouvé et supprimé. Mais une nouvelle fois, je constate que Mail ne perd pas mes règles de message. C'est curieux non ? On peut supposer que le bon fichier à supprimer reste à trouver.


----------



## pascalformac (30 Janvier 2015)

en passant je viens de survoler un IMMMMMMMENSE fil 100% sur souci de filtrage "indesirable " Mail yoyo sur forum Apple

probleme massif ( et certainement du à un defaut)

fil interessant avec divers conseils ( dont un très simple créer une règle  perso qui en gros bosse à la place du filtrage Mail)


et le dernier post hyper recent  (du 28 janvier !) est d'un optimisme

faire la *maj 10.2* a résolu le souci au moins chez le posteur


----------



## r e m y (30 Janvier 2015)

C'est vrai que sous Mac OS X 10.2, le filtrage indésirable fonctionnait très bien
(un conseil, quitte à passer en 10.2, mets à jour en 10.2.8!)


----------



## Stegue (1 Février 2015)

@r e m y: Pascalformac devait vouloir dire la 10.2 de Yosemite, soit la 10.10.2.

J'ai bien fait cette mise à jour mais ça ne change rien. Y'a-t-il des Yosemite users qui sauraient confirmer ou pas que ce problème vient bien d'Apple ?


----------



## Stegue (6 Février 2015)

Voilà voilà...

Je peux donc maintenant confirmer que c'est encore un problème avec Gmail. Ca devient gonfflant les merdes à répétition. Plutôt que de capitaliser comme des rats, Apple ferait bien de débloquer de la fraiche pour résoudre ces problèmes. Sur OSX comme sur iOS, ça se barre en couille. :nurse:

Donc, pour mon problème, la seule solution efficace, apparemment que j'ai trouvé, c'est, de temps en temps, ouvrir le le webmail Gmail et de lui signaler les spams. Et ça à l'air plus efficace chez Google.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Février 2015)

Stegue a dit:


> Donc, pour mon problème, la seule solution efficace, apparemment que j'ai trouvé, c'est, de temps en temps, ouvrir le le webmail Gmail et de lui signaler les spams. Et ça à l'air plus efficace chez Google.


la solution efficace est en fait double

autant que possible
*  régler le filtrage en ligne
gmail a un filtre redoutablement efficace, avec assez peu d'erreurs
(en des années de couplages Mail gmail, avec divers OS , le filtrage antispam Mail n'a quasi jamais bossé )

* A changement d'OS preferer clean install  et configuration neuve de Mail par et pour l'OS neuf


----------

